# probleme mit update auf kernel 2.6.20-r8

## Simonheld

Hallo ich zusammen...

ich versuche grad auf den 2.6.20-r8er kernel aufzurüsten und habe mehrere fragen:

1. ich hab kernel kompliliert und das bzImage nach /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 kopiert und bekomme jetzt beim booten folgende meldung:

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

```

komischerweise geht der alte 2.6.13 den ich grade benutzt ja schon ... die .config hab ich vom alten kopiert 

meine /boot/grub/menu.lst:

```

#

# Sample boot menu configuration file

#

# Boot automatically after 30 secs.

timeout 20

# By default, boot the first entry.

default 0

# Fallback to the second entry.

fallback 1

# splashimage

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/bootbild.xpm.gz

# For booting Gentoo-Linux

title 2.6.13-gentoo-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.13-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@85 vga=0x318 splash=verbose,theme:sabine_inv

# For booting Gentoo-Linux

title 2.6.20-gentoo-r8

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@85 vga=0x318 splash=verbose,theme:sabine_inv

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-sabine_inv-1024x768

# For installing GRUB into the hard disk

title Install GRUB into the hard disk

root    (hd0,0)

setup   (hd0)

# Change the colors.

title Change the colors

color light-green/brown blink-red/blue

```

2. ausserdem bin ich mir unsicher wie ich danach genau die nvidia-nforce (NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0310-pkg1.run??) und grafik-treiber installiere ... ob durch emergen von "nvidia-drivers" oder  "nvidia-legacy-drivers" und so weiter ... 

ich hab schon vor einiger zeit versucht den 2.6.18er zu installieren und habs nicht hingekriegt ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Vielen Dank schonmal ...

----------

## Simonheld

ah das hab ich vergessen : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Balrog src # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)
> ...

 

----------

## nikaya

Check mal die Kernel-config.Ich meine SATA deprecated support sollte deaktiviert sein.

 *Simonheld wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ausserdem bin ich mir unsicher wie ich danach genau die nvidia-nforce (NFORCE-Linux-x86_64-1.0-0310-pkg1.run??) und grafik-treiber installiere ... ob durch emergen von "nvidia-drivers" oder  "nvidia-legacy-drivers" und so weiter ... 
> 
> 

 

Der Treiber ist uralt (2005).Treiber für GeForce 6600 sind in x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers enthalten.

```
emerge -av x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
```

```
# eix nvidia-drivers

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  1.0.8776-r1 ~1.0.9631-r1 ~1.0.9746-r1 ~1.0.9755-r1

     Installed versions:  1.0.8776-r1(19:48:39 07.05.2007)(kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries
```

----------

## Simonheld

ok ... aber ist das nicht nur für die graka?

ich brauch ja die treiber für sound und ethernet ... und die kann ich ja schlecht emergen oder ? ...

----------

## Simonheld

ps: Das 1.Problem (kernel panic) ist gelöst, danke vielmals

----------

## firefly

forcedeth für netzwerkkarte und snd-i8x0 von alsa für sound

----------

## Simonheld

super ...geht alles soweit ... danke

----------

